# Silang



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi anyone have anything good or bad regarding Silang

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi anyone have anything good or bad regarding Silang
> 
> Thanks


You are referring to Silang Cavite-just south of Manila? If so, I have not heard much of anything either way. Seems the biggest advantage would be that it is fairly close to Manila.
A friend of mine lived there for a time and decided to move out East of Angeles City to escape the crowds and traffic and was glad he moved but that's bout all I know.



Jet Lag


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Two of my friends lived in Silang, Cavite.

One was born and raised there but moved to the US about 20 years ago. He's an older guy and seems to still think highly of his hometown. He grew up right across from the Palenki on V. Toledo St.

Another friend (German) has a house in Silang and lived there for 9+ years. He and his wife left a couple of years ago because they were wanting a better education for their two sons. I imagine they'll head back there once the children are grown. When I speak to him about Silang, he too is very happy with his choice. 

If you have any specific questions that you'd like me to ask, I'd be happy to.

Oh, you can use Google to view street level images on maps. It'll kind of give you an idea of traffic and how busy it is.

https://www.google.com/maps/@14.229...wP1_LaBV8thg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=en


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I just spoke with my German friend and asked specifically about Silang. He mentioned that between Silang and Tagaytay there are a few in Silang and probably 35 - 40 British expats in the the latter. He said it's pretty easy to run into one in a shopping center or the like.

He sold and maintained commercial generators when he was in the Phils so he has met quite a few in his travels.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

*Silang, Cavite*

We're in the Tagaytay area but sometimes find Silang a useful place to find proper, well-established businesses as opposed to the mainly tourist orientated commercial establishments in Tagaytay. The town is compact, there's usually somewhere to park the car not too far away and the market is good. There is a small Mall on the bypass.Some small private hospitals too at reasonable cost with one larger new hospital going up on the bypass. Well positioned too for Tagaytay and Dasmarinas, with a useful back roads to Carmona/SLEX via Kaong and Santa Rosa/SLEX.
Just one negative comment - that there has been a noticeable increase in traffic along the Aguinaldo Highway in recent years and so access to Manila is not so convenient as before, even out of rush hours. In the other direction at weekends access to Tagaytay and its attractions is also becoming more and more difficult. 
At the time we were looking to buy land to build on there weren't any subdivisions, which we preferred to be in, going up there, but that has changed now. Although I think I would still prefer Tagaytay for the lower temperatures .
One doesn't get the impression there are many Western expats living in the town proper, but in the surrounding area there are many Koreans running businesses. You will bump into many more Western expats in the two Malls down the road in Pala Pala and in Tagaytay, where, by the way, the figure of 35-40 British expats is definitely something of an underestimate. Tagaytay now has many subdivisions and In our one there are at least 10 residing.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for the informative contribution Datchworth.


----------

